# Meatball Recipe Help



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I use this recipe:
Jimmy Dean Sausage Cheese Balls - Appetizers
They need no sauce or garnish - they are fantastic all by themselves (shhh, you don't have to use that brand sausage!)

I pile them in a trifle bowl and label them goblin brains... 

If you have a chopper (I have one that is really fast for chopping/mincing), it's really quick to prepare, too.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I put pre cooked frozen meatballs in a crock pot and add a jar of grape jelly and a few dashes of pepper sauce. They are a huge hit and I never have any left over.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

these both sound really good - thanks!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

EASY MEATBALLS!!! (and SOOO dang good!)

1-2 packages of frozen meatballs
1 can of cranberry sauce (with or without cranberries)
1 can Bavarian sauerkraut (YES...get the Bavarian type)
1 jar chili sauce (ya gotta look for it....it's there in the store trust me)
1/2 cup brown sugar

After you pour this into the crock pot, fill up the jar that had the chili sauce in it with water and add it. Stir a little. Let simmer and stir occasionally. The cranberry jelly will "melt" and it will be ok.....really. 

"O" to the "M" to the "G"!!!!!!! OMG it's good!


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi,

I make these every year, as well for other occasions, and there is never any left.

1-2 bags of frozen pre-made meatballs- regular not italian
1-2 cans of crushed/ diced pineapple bits
b*b*q* sauce, brown sugar & mustard to taste. 

Place pineapple, bbq sauce, brown sugar & mustard in a crock pot until warm and mixed well then throw in meatballs, turn on let & let "simmer" for a couple of hours.

Super easy & yummy!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Niam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I make these every year, as well for other occasions, and there is never any left.
> 
> ...


MMMMmmmmmm!!! Sounds a lot like my recipe but substituting pineapple for cranberries sauce. I HAVE to try this!!!!


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

I use frozen meatballs, 1 jar of grape jelly, 1 bottle of chili sauce, and then I throw in some tabasco, worchestshire, spicy brown mustard and salt & pepper to taste. Works like a charm!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine is similar
frozen meatballs(lg bag from costco)
2 large cans enchilada sauce
3 reg size cans of jellied cranberry sauce

I heat up the enchilada and cranberry sauce till combined and then pour it all over the meatballs in the crockpot. Then I just keep it on low at the party so they are always hot and they taste great. Never any left!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas, guys! These all sound so good! It's going to be hard to decide which to make


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I use a large bag of Italian style meatballs from Costco, a large jar of grape jelly and a couple bottles of Heinz chili sauce. Put all in crockpot for a couple hours before the party. There are _*never*_ any left at the end of the night (so I always have to make them again for the family  )

P.S. Guests have started asking: "are you making your meatballs?"


----------

